# gsslib for Android



## PMc (Dec 20, 2019)

Recently i found the port www/mod_auth_kerb2, and I also found this option in my www/firefox-esr: `network.negotiate-auth.trusted-uris`.
And this appears to work; the firefox athenticates to the intranet webserver with the kerberos credentials from FreeBSD base.

Then I looked into the Android, and there the firefox also has this option `network.negotiate-auth.trusted-uris`, so it seems that could be made working as well, to have the Adroid properly authenticate to the intranet.
But then, the Android does not have a place where I could install a /etc/krb5.conf, nor a `kinit` command I could execute.

Any idea how that might be realized?

Research found me a shop called "Hypergate" - but that seems to be a bit over-the-top; they want you to first come and ask them for a price quote (while it seems the matter is only a simple library compiled for the Android).
And the other is a show named "wolfSSL" - they appear to have the library, and they seem to explain how to include it when developing applications for Android. But I dont want to develop Apps, I just want to install the libary and then have the Firefox authenticate.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2019)

PMc said:


> But then, the Android does not have a place where I could install a /etc/krb5.conf, nor a  kinit command I could execute.
> 
> Any idea how that might be realized?


You should ask that question on an Android forum.


----------



## PMc (Dec 20, 2019)

Yeh, maybe, but there they probably don't know what kerberos or GSSAPI is.

This is only of any use if you have a server infrastructure as the backend. Probably mostly used for corporate single-sign-on - and I don't know of any forum where one would find those people...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2019)

Don't know if this is anything but: https://opensource.google/projects/android-kerberos-authenticator


----------



## PMc (Dec 20, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Don't know if this is anything but: https://opensource.google/projects/android-kerberos-authenticator



Great! Yes, that appears to be the other half of what I found interim!









						Kerberos for Chrome for Android
					

Kerberos for Chrome on Android  This is now implemented; see https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=474943  Summary The desktop versions of Chrome already support Kerberos authentication. A number of third parties have approached us, requesting that we add Kerberos support to Chrom...




					docs.google.com
				




Appears to be quite a dive into the Android stuff to make that work, but the over-all storyline makes sense to me.


----------

